# Male CT X giant female PK first spawn



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

First spawn: Male Blue with red tips CT, Female PK Blue body, tail red/blue. some have called her a "gaint" is there such a thing. 

When people view pics of her they thank she is a male PK.

Any way. this is my first spawn. I have breed may different types of animals and reptiles but never fish. After ALOT of research we set off.

First attempt was aborted because the male would not build a nest.
After reconditioning and resetting a new spawn tank, we went for #2

No nest again, so we tried releasing her without a nest. Bingo as soon as the courtship started the nest building began. for the next couple of hours it was Embrace, build embrace build. 

once she seems to retreat, we removed her. then Dad went to work. Due to his poor nest building skills he had his work cut out for him.

He hung in there like a champ, after 36 hours and the first swimmers we removed him and he has been resting in him new tank. It is very true about separation anxiety in Bettas He moped around and would not eat for days. Now he is doing great though.

Up dated on the Fry Later Stay tuned


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

*update on romeo and fry*












This is the wife, Hi, I'm Jamie... well to our surprise for first timers, we have several several babies. Seems to us we have had different stages of hatchery. for a few days after the birth event, we still had eggs up in the nest. then the next day we realized we had even smaller fry than the ones we had been watching. I cant really give you a number as far as how many, but I'm guessing in the hundreds. we have lost a few of course, but for first timers, I don't think we have done to bad. Mark has been doing the water changes and i check to see if we have taken fry with the water taken out from the change. for this is a joint effort. lol I had made the lettuce water concoction and we have actually with a magnifier seen and watch the babies eat. wich is pretty cool to see those little babies sucking in the infusia. we seen them when they hatched and that is so cool when you see those little ittie bittie eyes. anyways they are doing well.
now as for mom she is great. got her a new tank and she loves it. now for romeo...
Romeo Romeo, went to go feed today and what you know but o Romeo is ready for more. as you can see from the pic he has done showed us that he can build a nest before the spawn. lol but we aren't ready for more babies yet. We need to accomplish the first test first. But he has proved his part.
Till next time....


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I would not have gravel in the spwan tank though..it will horbor unwanted bacteria and can not be siphoned as well as a bare bones tank preffered by breeders.


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

this isnt the spawn tank. this is his tank. i guess he just wanted to show us he can do it right. lol we was surprised. we dont plan to breed again for a while. atleast till the fry we have are ready to go.


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

Fry are growing good, but i have noticed that there are a big differents in the sizes. Is this normal. some are half the size of the biggest ones. They seem to have full bellies. they don't look sick or anything just smaller.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Yep. They will grow at different rates. Make sure you are adding food in several places in the tank to give everybody a chance to eat. If you bred a giant there will be a marked difference in size but IME not this early.


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

*update, fry pics*

fry are growing fast, feeding them micro worms in the morning and BBS in the evening. Lots of algea in the tank so I put in a pleco


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

My female is so ready to breed again she keeps barring at her tank mate not her species though


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Watch the water quality carefully with the pleco in there. They are waste machines that will ruin your fry water quick. Test at least every other day.


----------

